# DFDS with dogs



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Booked our Shih Tzu on DFDS Newcastle to Amsterdam leaving her from 4.30pm to 9 am Wife and dog were horrified at plastic dog crate in a cupboard! Dog point blank wud not go in !
Decided to leave her in the van with all her home comforts. She made no mess and seemed totally unstressed. 
BTW Loved the buffet on the ship and if you live in the north east and can afford it, give it a go. Great to wake up abroad. We toured Belgium France and Holland and only had to fill up once. Wud have had to fill up more than once for return journey to Dover so you save at least £100 off your ferry bill and sooooooooooooooo lacking in stress and fatigue
Gaasperdam site at Amsterdam is a ACSI site so only 16 euros and wonderful for visiting city. 5 mins walk from metro but very quiet. Saw herons on edge of site twice.


----------



## pand (Oct 26, 2010)

*Dfds with Dogs*

We travelled with our Labrador on this Ferry never again!very poor kennels and not allowed to take dog out of kennel area for walk.
Poor dog was very stressed when we finally retrieved him from kennels.No more ferrys for us We now use the tunnel even though its a 1000ml round trip.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

same here,

Did it once never again

Don't believe you can visit your dog anytime (accompanied) we waited ages for someone to take us down and he said we could not remove Shadow from the cage , we did anyway just to let him stretch 

I think that the conditions offered are barbaric and we were told that we could walk him accompannied for security reasons on the car deck but that was definately not the case

he was very stressed for a good few days following it

Aldra


----------

